# Desbloqueo de alarmas dsc



## fidolocko

Aca les dejo la forma de resetear centrales dsc programacion.... 
bi numerica osea de 2 diguitos....o de 3 digitos 
fijate que el orden de las de dos diguitos a las de 3 diguitos cambiaa el orden de programacion "ejemplo"::: lo que esta en el paso 2 esta en el 4 y asi todos los pasos de programacion.. 
acordate que la clave de programacion siempre es el modelo de tu central lo que dice ahi en la placa.... si no te toma el codigo de instalador 
la tenes que resetear son 2 pasos 
1º pones entre pgm1 y zona 1 un puente con un cable despues desconecta la bateria y la corriente dejando el puente siempre,luego le conectas la corriente ,bateria y esperas 1 minuto y AHI podes sacar el cable DEL PUENTE y se reseteo la central.. 
"""""""solo programacion de usuario"""".. 

2º haces un puente entre la memoria errpom q es el integrado mas grande que tiene la central en la placa con 14 patas de arriba y 14 de abajo ahi con la central alimentada con corriente y bateria haces el puente desde la " 4 pata de abajo" contando desde la derecha a izquierda con el aux (-) dale 1 minuto y se reseteo... sacas el cable y lista queda de fabrica es la unica forma de borrar la ex programacion de el modem, etc de la central para que te llame al numero q vos queres ahi programas todo y listo te quedo de fabrica como okm 
""""""esta parte es la programacion del instalador""""""" 

"12 años al servicio de la seguridad electronica" 
espero q te sirva para mucho sino me chiflas....´ 

(-_-)**FIDOLOCKO**(-_-) 
Villa Ballester buenos aires argentina 
aca dejo paguinas con los manuales dsc 

http://www.avss.net/downloads.htm 

https://www.dsc.com/manuals.aspx


----------



## thors

hola  en primer lugar muy util tu aporte ..por que los del puentecito no me resultaba en una pc585 pero probare con lo dices ..

tengo una pregunta ..ha un amigo que compro he instalo su alarma  tubo un problema que necesitaba cambiar algunas condiciones entre dos zonas  ( cambio de puerta principal )
y llamo donde la compro ( por que el mismo la instalo y la trajo programada )
 el contacto fue telefonico  y del servicio le pidieron que desocupara el telefono para ENTRAR Y REPROGRAMAR la alarma  mi amigo ya habia cambiado la clave y no se la preguntaron  y de todas formas la reprogramaron ...mmmmmmm...

como es posible que sucedada esto ¿¿¿¿¿¿
se puede intervenir una alrma via telefonica ???????

espero tu respuesta 

garcias


----------



## fidolocko

Seguro que la clave que cambio tu amigo:
 es la de usuario que es la que te deja activar, deactivar,etc que se cambia con (*5xxxx)

despues tenes la de instalador*80510,*8xxx) que es la que te deja programar las zonas, numeros telefonicos, tiempos de sirena ,descarga de información, etc.ojo la clave de reseteo varia segun el modelo de la central y eeprom, aca mismo haces el cierre de instalador lo cual sierra la tarjeta de la central.desde aca mismo se programa la descarga de información.


http://www.dsc.com/assets/manuals/PC510_UM_SP_NA_29001201_R001.pdf

***********FIDOLOCKO***********


----------



## GUTI7373

Hola  te saludo desde mexicali bc mexico tengo una pregunta para ti.sabes como desbloquear la nueva generacion de tarjetas dsc como la pc 1832,1616,1864 etc gracias de antemano por tu respuesta


----------



## Puca

Hola te consulto por una alarma power 832 pc 5010 la misma tiene el defecto que me marca en el teclado el led de sistema y pita en intervalos, e probado resetearla como mencionas mas algunos otros intentos y nada, te pido si este defecto lo conoces si me podes orientar.
Bueno te agradezco cualquier ayuda.
Gracias.


----------



## daniloarg007

TE hago una Pregunta Fidoloko, o a quien me pueda ayudar.
Tengo una DSC585 inslatada con monitoreo por la empresa LoJack. La instalaron ellos. La tengo instalada hace un año y 3 meses. ME dicen que no tiene garantia y me quieren cobrar el servicio si vienen de LoJak a verla. El tema es que comenzo a suceder que las llamadas entrantes estando en casa, suena el telefono una vez y se corta. O bien suena uno atiende y es como que te cortaran del otro lado. Asi reiteradas veces sin que del otro lado puedan concretar la comunicacion. Si yo desde afuera llamoa casa, lo que noto es que llamo, nunca hace el sonido tipico de cuando llama, y se siente como un pequeño eco. Corto, intento de nuevo y lo mismo, asi 4 o cinco veces. De pronto sigo intentando y da ocupado. Hasta que luego de tanto intento suena como que llamara y logro comunicarme.
Alguien sabe cual podria ser el problema y que pruebas podria hacer? Gracias!!!


----------



## juanelectron2010

puede ser el filtro de linea que comunica a la alarma


----------



## chiskereador

Que tal a todos los usuarios de este foro,
Mi nombre es Javier, soy tecnico en sistemas de intrusion y video vigilancia,
Alguien sabe como puedo resetear el codigo de instalador de una alarma DSC Envoy NT 9010 ?
He buscado en los componentes de la placa una eeprom parecida a la Power 585 o 832 para puentear
la pata 4 de abajo de derecha a izquierda, pero solo encuentro memorias muy chicas alojadas en 
la placa.
Muchas gracias. ...


----------



## HagiWonder

Hola, viendo ya muchos foros . he tratado de resetear a fabrica la dsc 1832 que tengo y no lo logro.... trate por pgm con z1 puenteados y nada. sigue igual. luego no me atrevi a ahacer lo del integrado. veo que el mas grande no tiene 14 patas  si no que casi 30 por los cuatro lados.
no se si existe otra forma o una imagen que me indique si sirve lo de la 4ta pata al aux- o COM.
Gracias.,


----------



## PAMENICO

Por favor amigos, ¿cual es la forma MÁS SENCILLA de resetear una alarma Marca DSC - Modelo 1565 ? - - gracias - - un abrazo.​PAMENICO.


----------



## seycom

Se resetea exactamente igual como la 585, como lo explicaron en el comentario primero


----------



## PAMENICO

gracias !
abrazo.
PAMENICO.


----------

